# Game 38: Nets @ Heat (3/6 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, March 6, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna be nice to have Chris Bosh back. I think we all have a new appreciation for him...and a new understanding of how awful our other bigs are.

D-Will had 57 last night. And the Nets have also been playing much better of late. But Brook Lopez badly rolled his ankle last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't expect much from Bosh. He'll be rusty and his mind will probably be occupied, but his presence alone is a major benefit. Hopefully we can bounce back here. Losing this game would be an embarrassment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Brook Lopez for the Nets tomorrow night. He's ruled out for 3 weeks with that sprained ankle. Really has to hurt their trade value for Dwight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Ken Berger ‏ @KBergCBS
> 
> #Nets just announced that Lopez will be in a walking boot as a precaution and will miss three weeks


He's doing everything possible to not move to Orlando. Can't blame him. 

But seriously, I think all thoughts of trading Dwight were killed when he supposedly said he'd prefer to sign with NJ outright so they don't lose assets. Orlando was looking for any reason at all not to move him and try to convince him by the end of the season. They have one now.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope Pat Riley see's that our big line-up is in a serious need of an upgrade. trade deadline is coming so close...we need to make moves.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> I hope Pat Riley see's that our big line-up is in a serious need of an upgrade. trade deadline is coming so close...we need to make moves.


We have no assets to move.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

In retrospect, shouldn't have we signed dalembert rather than battier?

I mean, jones play really good defense when given PT and especially when Haslem was out. I think he lead the league in charges taken?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We couldnt afford Dalembert. After all his talk about how he'd fit nicely with us, he went for the money. He almost priced himself out, but Houston then stepped up very late and offered him a 2-yr/$14 million dollar deal.

Battier signed for just the mini-mid level.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah. 1) No trade assets, pretty much at all. Unless you think Miller can fetch you anything for a team desperate for a shooter. But the length of his contract would probably turn anyone off. 2) Dalembert even hinted before free agency that Miami didn't have the needed money. He made that clear later on and we took Battier.

Its all about hoping a big shakes free after the trade deadline in a buyout, otherwise, let's hope the Wallace workout went well.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

My Mom told me that Deron is going for 60.:clap:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron scares me, especially with how our points are playing the last few games. With Lopez out, the only real other threat they have is MarShon Brooks, who's pretty good. Morrow's the one we all expect to go off with the 3 ball, but it's going to be some random scrub. Always is. 

Oh, and Humphries is going to kill us on the boards. 

It's good to have Chris back though. Offense has looked like shit without him. The best part of him being back? Less Udonis! :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm out of the Heat-killer predicting business. Always comes true.

Deron will try to go crazy though. Not sure what 57 points is the highest total since, but LeBron led the league last year with his 51 in Orlando.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron's was the most since Kobe's 61 in '09.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, nobody had 60 in 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MikeInglisHEAT ‏ @MikeInglisHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> @MiamiHEAT NJN notes: Nets # 1 TREYS MADE on RD & scored almostt 30% from there (29.2%) Anthony Morrow tied 3rd all-time NBA list TREY%.


Could be one of those very frustrating game if they're making their 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap, didnt realise the Nets could rain like that.

Looking forward to a Heat dub, thats for sure. Welcome back, CB.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feck. Hopefully Spo takes note.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just in case anyone was still worried, Bosh is back tonight and in the starting lineup.

Shelden Williams gets the start at C for the injured Brook Lopez.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets play in Orlando on March 16, the day after the trade deadline. Talk about a big coincidence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Imagine if Riles slipped Otis some pills and somehow acquired Dwight...man we'd be unstoppable :yep:

Never, ever gonna happen though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He'd probably need to do a little more than just slip him some pills :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horses head, concrete shoes then :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh: D-Wade telling the cameraman to move out his way


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brooks huh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel you mong


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 quick fouls for Joel cos of a stupid offensive rebound given up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Pitt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1 

WOW, vintage D-Wade right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick post move by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got away with a clear hook there. He would have been called for a foul within a millisecond of doing that in LA. Gotta love the consistent NBA refereeing..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron still making that tough, turnaround fadeaway look easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So good to have Bosh back.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Wade starts bleeding :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG how did that Pitt heave go in? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: 

we may need a Pitt face :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebound right in UD's hands and he cant control it and then commits a foul...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I though for sure that ball slipped out of Pitt's hands. The replay showed that it was an actual shot attempt. Still amazed at the shot :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dunno what happened to UD man, he used to be reliable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn :lebron: 2 sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3-3 with his back to the basket so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast Mike is shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 4-4 with his back to the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: ****


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-17 after 1

70% shooting and only allow 17 points. pretty good quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fully expected that heave to drop. Good quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier is sneaky good in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

What great ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a :bosh1: !

15-0 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Coooole 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmmm :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 12 points. Our bigs(Joel, UD, Juwan, Pitt) scored a combined 20 against the Jazz and Lakers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets get into our offense, Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brooks trying to do too much


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

n-n-n-norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Milller 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:

Missed you big guy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, this is a clinic on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****, this is a cakewalk...wheres the D?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 a combined 18-21 thus far


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is beautiful to watch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nets have 7 rebounds for the game. 7 assists and 6 turnovers.

Miami have 18 rebounds, 17 assists to 5 turnovers.

Clinic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> ****, this is a cakewalk...wheres the D?


Off day in Miami yesterday :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and this is the Mike Miller I want to see.

6points, 6 boards and 3 dimes in the first half :yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-37 at the half

This was some amazing offense and some amazingly bad D by the Nets

So good to have Bosh back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel::joel::lebron::lebron::dwade::bosh2:

****ing swag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All parts of the offense were great, but the Heat put on a clinic when the Nets went into their zone D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed most of the first half going out to dinner. Anything of note?

Damnit Ira, subbing out that question about the former Heat swingman with the NCAA record for points in a tourney game...is it G-Money? I know Eddie House had a really high scoring game but dont remember if it was in the tournament. They could consider him a swingman-guard?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When you all say the Nets D was bad, were they just allowing a ton of inside baskets? Were most of our scores inside?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> When you all say the Nets D was bad, were they just allowing a ton of inside baskets? Were most of our scores inside?


All of the above and then some. At times looked like a Harlem Globe trotters/Generals game. Wide open shots outside, Wade and Lebron schooling in the post. Bosh hitting his open J's and also had a couple of nice drives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier starts in place of Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:mario: 333

Dwyane starting the second half on the bench. Hopefully just a precaution.

I see everyone finally got their orange/pink shoes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer about Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. 64 points in the first half with 1 free throw and no fastbreak points. That's nutty.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade turned his ankle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Jace, their D was atrocious. Our ball movement was great, but they were so bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers has a lot of shots go in and out. Wonder if its his ball spin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you dumbass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense slowing down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is getting really sloppy right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo, put Miller in if Wade cant go....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Heat all of a sudden playing awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow WTF is this crap?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Another nice play against the zone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

What a pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dominant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333 from halfcourt :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron a bit lazy tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nets are so bad. So, so bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-56 after 3

Good job end the quarter on a run. Now Wade, Lebron and Bosh can rest the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Lebron a bit lazy tonight


Yeah, his turnovers have been ones where you shake your head. But 21 on 9-11, 9 and 6 in 30 minutes makes up for those bad turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not surprised. This team almost lost to the Bobcats with Lopez, at least for part of that game, and Williams scoring 57.

I had a feeling LeBron would score there. So nice to have one of those fall _for _us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's a Nets player who has my first and last name and its really bugging me out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny, I say Lebron has been lazy tonight...he still has 21/9/6 on 9-11 shooting :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> There's a Nets player who has my first and last name and its really bugging me out.


What's your surname? Williams? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Morrow....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pass by MM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Cole and Pitt bounce back after an awful 3 game road trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Pitt

great catch and finish by Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Pitt showing something here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what I want to see, Dex.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Pitt. Use that big ass body to gain deep position and either force him to foul you or just let you finish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez, look at that Nets bench....awful....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex has 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan hits a J....


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

People are gonna say Pitt only performed because it's against the Nets. Well, that's what happened to Jeremy Lin too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry in. A small reason to stay and watch these last 6 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

Where was this Cole and Pittman on the road? Guess you gotta expect the inconsistency from the youngsters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Coletrain baby 4 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, EC doesnt look like he gives a **** :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry with the alley oop dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Then he allows an easy layup on the other end. Baby steps


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks like he cant even get position on a guy half his weight in Petro....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 108-78

Ass whooping from start to finish. Needed a game like this after the last 2 games.

Hopefully Wade is good to go tomorrow vs the Hawks. It didnt seem too serious since he didnt even have ice on his ankle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win - nice to watch a blowout.

POTG? Tough. Bosh for mine probably - thought LBJ coasted a bit with some poor passing, but his numbers look good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Wade should be fine. Sabol talked to him for two seconds then went and sat back down. Wade stretched it on the bench early in the second half, making me presume he'd have played if we needed him.

I'm barring myself from the POTG voting, as I missed the parts of this game where it was a game.

I don't get this. First my stream was smooth, then it gunked up every time we were on offense, then it stalled in 8 second intervals and went normal for 2 seconds back and forth, now that the game is over its smoother than silk again. **** that. I need League Pass.



Wade County said:


> What's your surname? Williams? :laugh:


How'd you guess? It only makes up 33% of their active roster...And yeah, for those paying attention in the Utah thread, it was either that or "Farmar." Easy choice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing Pistons had the Lakers beat then flub it up. OT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sad that 10 & 6 is *HUGE *for Pitt, but...encouraging.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets my vote for POTG. he was great in the 1st quarter, then lead the 15-0 charge to start the 2nd, when Wade and Lebron were on the bench resting. 

And for sentimental reasons, he dedcated this game to his late grandma.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, first time seeing that crazy Pitt shot. Wasn't what I pictured at all. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if that hip-hop beat SS has been using in their upcoming game commercials is from a real song?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

10-17 from 3, always helps when our guys are hitting their 3's. W2B, can you tell me what the best we shot from 3 was in a loss this year? Maybe even top few losses?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-20 in Milwaukee and 8-17 in Utah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I don't get this. First my stream was smooth, then it gunked up every time we were on offense, then it stalled in 8 second intervals and went normal for 2 seconds back and forth, now that the game is over its smoother than silk again. **** that. I need League Pass.


Isnt League pass free right now or is that over already?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That ended in early January. They should've at least discounted it for the entire season, but they're assholes.



Wade2Bosh said:


> 9-20 in Milwaukee and 8-17 in Utah.


So, we can't lose shooting 50% from three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> That ended in early January. They should've at least discounted it for the entire season, but they're assholes.


It was free again from right after the all start break until March 4.

And yeah, they are definitely assholes. You'd think they would have had a discount after the lockout ended as a thank you to fans, but they had none of that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman
> Also In Basketball
> Dwyane Wade said the right ankle is fine, plans to start Wednesday against the visiting Hawks, "It was kind like Utah, just tweaked it. We had a pretty big lead at the break. There was no need to push it, especially with a game [Wednesday.]"


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the reaction of the bench after the Curry dunk

Here's the Pittman miracle shot. 






Again, the bench reaction is funny. A couple flinch when they see the ball hit the top of the backboard :laugh:

Lebron's halfcourt shot. He knew he was gonna try this right when he 1st got the ball 







Bosh with JJax talking about his grandma


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo says the Heat have had 7 practices since training camp ended. Does that surprise anyone else? I realize its a compressed season and all, but damn.



Wade2Bosh said:


> It was free again from right after the all start break until March 4.
> 
> And yeah, they are definitely assholes. You'd think they would have had a discount after the lockout ended as a thank you to fans, but they had none of that.


F- me. Did not know this, then again, would've only mattered for me for the Utah game. Portland and LA were on national TV. Though my stream for Utah was frustratingly assy, too. Would've come in handy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, I think I remember Spo saying early in the season that they might only have 11 total practices this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder what Wade and Lebron were saying after this late 3 by Petro? :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I wonder what Wade and Lebron were saying after this late 3 by Petro? :laugh:


Yeah wtf was that? you can hear them both like OOHHHHHHHH...maybe had a bet going on or something haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL...WTF? They definitely had something going on beforehand. You can see LeBron's head perk up and Dwyane doing that getting ready to stand thing as if a teammate is about to make a big play as Petro is getting ready to launch. Afterwards it looks like they're cheering for him, but there's no way they actually would be, in my eyes. Spo wouldn't be cool with that at all, don't care how big the lead is. I'm baffled by this, haha. Wondering if they were taunting him to shoot on a prior possession. Still doesn't explain what looked like cheering at the end. Perhaps jeering?

Digging the fans in the black Floridian jerseys, though...a "non-bandwagoner" badge if I've ever seen one.


----------

